# Any Info On Sabina Watches?



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is another watch I am interested in.










"A space age design style watch from the 70s by Sabina. This is a swiss made New Old Stock watch with a blue dial and steel case. It feature a 25 jewels movement with date at 3 'o' Clock. The bracelet and the case are steel made. It will be sold with a generic box. "

Anybody have any info on whether these are any good or if they in demand at all?


----------

